# Forse che



## Thime

Ciao a tutti!
La prima volta che ho trovato una frase che iniziava con "forse che..." ho pensato che fosse un errore, poi trovando esempi del genere anche nel dizionario ho dovuto ricredermi. Tuttavia, iniziare una frase con "Forse che..." mi sembra che suoni malissimo e che manchi qualcosa. Per esempio: "_Forse che una nazione può tollerare ingerenze straniere nei propri affari interni?_" 

Deduco che sia una costruzione piuttosto letterale, perché non l'ho mai sentita nella lingua parlata. Io, comunque, tendo sempre ad evitare questa forma aggiungendo un "Non è..." (Non è forse che...) o sostituendola addirittura con "Può forse..."

La mia domanda è: se sostituisco il "forse che" con le alternative sopracitate, cambia qualcosa nel senso della frase? A me sembra di no, ma temo di non averne capito bene l'uso, quindi spero di ricevere qui qualche conferma.
Altra domanda: quel "che" è per caso l'abbreviazione di un "perché" (E' forse perché...) con l'omissione del verbo essere?

Grazie in anticipo


----------



## chipulukusu

Thime said:


> Deduco che sia una costruzione piuttosto letterale, perché non l'ho mai sentita nella lingua parlata. Io, comunque, tendo sempre ad evitare questa forma aggiungendo un "Non è..." (Non è forse che...) o sostituendola addirittura con "Può forse..."



Ciao Thime, in effetti mi sembra un'espressione di tono un poco sostenuto, come molte espressioni che inducono domande retoriche. Personalmente, però, la utilizzerei più nel parlato o nel riferire discorsi diretti per scritto. Non lo utilizzerei siceramente nello scritto, preferirei una di quelle che tu hai citato e che, secondo me, hanno esattamente lo stesso significato.



Thime said:


> Altra domanda: quel "che" è per caso l'abbreviazione di un "perché" (E' forse perché...) con l'emissione del verbo essere?



Secondo me no, è una semplice congiunzione che introduce una relativa subordinata.


----------



## Passante

Non me ne intendo molto, ma secondo me dipende dall'enfasi da dare alla domanda retorica. 
Esempio:
-Forse che non mi impegno per il bene comune?
-Non è forse vero che mi impegno per il bene comune?
Le due frasi si equivalgono ma la seconda è meno forte.
Con il 'forse che' iniziale il tono è quasi imperativo, la seconda sembra una lamentela.


----------



## Thime

Grazie per le risposte, ragazzi!
Sarà come dite, ma secondo me quel "che" non serve a nulla. Quando il "che" fa da congiunzione, io mi aspetto che prima ci sia una frase o almeno un verbo, ma prima c'è solo l'avverbio "forse". Allora cosa congiunge quel "che"?
Normalmente se inizio una frase con il "che" sembra che manchi qualcosa. Per esempio: "_che era contento_"  Si sente che manca qualcosa: "_mi disse__ che era contento_". Lo stesso effetto me lo fa un tipo di frase che inizia con "forse che". Cosa sto sbagliando?


----------



## ohbice

_Forse che _è quello che è, se non ti piace ci sono altre formule più o meno retoriche.
L'uso che ipotizzi di "Non è forse che..." a me fa venire i brividi.
Scusami


----------



## chipulukusu

oh said:


> L'uso che ipotizzi di "Non è forse che..." a me fa venire i brividi.



Ciao, così a prima vista non sono tanto d'accordo... "_Forse che..._" mi sembrerebbe proprio una forma ellittica per "_Non è forse che...". _Se così non fosse, allora l'osservazione di Thime secondo cui il _che_ sarebbe ridondante sarebbe inattaccabile.
Solo i miei due eurocent, ovviamente


----------



## Passante

D'Annunzio scriveva 'forse che sì forse che no': forse che D'Annunzio non sapeva la grammatica?


----------



## Thime

Passante said:


> D'Annunzio scriveva 'forse che sì forse che no': forse che D'Annunzio non sapeva la grammatica?


Che cosa dovrebbe significare "_forse che sì forse che no_"? Non si sa se è sì o no? 

Se si trovano frasi con "forse che" anche nei dizionari, la sua  correttezza è fuori  discussione, ma non riesco a capirne il senso. 
Nel dizionario Hoepli online viene detto che nelle domande retoriche il "forse" ha valore enfatico:

_enf. Nelle domande retoriche, per rafforzare un'affermazione o una  negazione: credi f. che non sia vero?; non è f. così che andava fatto?
‖ rafforz. forse che: f. che sei tu il padrone qui dentro?_

Anche in Romeo e Giulietta si legge:
_"Forse che quella che chiamiamo rosa cesserebbe d'avere il suo profumo se la chiamassimo con altro nome?_"

Onestamente, se qualche tempo fa qualcuno si fosse rivolto a me con una  frase del genere lo avrei corretto. Perché se "forse che...." va bene,  non si può dire anche "probabilmente che..."?


----------



## chipulukusu

Thime said:


> Onestamente, se qualche tempo fa qualcuno si fosse rivolto a me con una  frase del genere lo avrei corretto. Perché se "forse che...." va bene,  non si può dire anche "probabilmente che..."?



Però questa è quasi una petizione di principio Thime....  
_Forse _si può usare nelle frasi interrogative, _probabilmente_ no:

_Sei forse tu che potresti impedirmelo? _

_Sei probabilmente tu che potresti impedirmelo? _


----------



## ohbice

chipulukusu said:


> Ciao, così a prima vista non sono tanto d'accordo... "_Forse che..._" mi sembrerebbe proprio una forma ellittica per "_Non è forse che...". _Se così non fosse, allora l'osservazione di Thime secondo cui il _che_ sarebbe ridondante sarebbe inattaccabile.
> Solo i miei due eurocent, ovviamente



Non so, Chipu, mi hai fatto venire un dubbio. Ma se penso alla frase dell'o.p.: "_Forse che una nazione può tollerare ingerenze straniere nei propri affari interni?_", penso a una domanda retorica, con la chiara risposta negativa già implicita nella domanda.
Se invece penso alla frase "Non è forse che una nazione può tollerare ingerenze straniere nei propri affari interni?", la risposta non la so dare, non capisco proprio la domanda.
E infine, se diciamo "Non è che forse una nazione può tollerare ingerenze straniere nei propri affari interni?", allora potrebbe trattarsi di una domanda allusiva, con risposta implicitamente positiva, anche se faccio fatica a pensare che la domanda possa essere posta con riferimento a un paese occidentale. Magari lo pensa un occidentale con riferimento all'Afganistan o a uno dei paesi in profonda crisi economica e civile (senza voler mancare di rispetto a nessuno dei paesi nel mondo).
Non so, magari hai anche ragione con la storia della _forma ellittica per_. Ma in fondo se dovessi dirti che sono convinto mentirei.
Ciao


----------



## Thime

oh said:


> Non so, Chipu, mi hai fatto venire un dubbio. Ma se penso alla frase dell'o.p.: "_Forse che una nazione può tollerare ingerenze straniere nei propri affari interni?_", penso a una domanda retorica, con la chiara risposta negativa già implicita nella domanda.


Su questo penso che tu abbia ragione. Sul mio dizionario c'è una distinzione tra _"forse che" _e "_forse che non". _C'è scritto che la prima introduce una domanda retorica con risposta negativa, mentre la seconda introduce una domanda retorica con risposta affermativa, e per la seconda mi fornisce questo esempio: "_non è forse più realistico fare così?"_
Direi che ho risolto. 

EDIT:
Quindi se non ho capito male:
 "Forse che il mondo è quadrato?" si può dire anche "E' forse il mondo quadrato?" (La risposta in questo caso deve essere per forza negativa)
"Forse che non è freddo sul Monte Bianco?" si può dire anche  "Non è forse freddo sul Monte Bianco?" (La risposta in questo caso deve essere per forza affermativa)


----------



## chipulukusu

Qui entro nel mondo delle abitudini individuali, quindi opinabili sia dal punto di vista stilistico che grammaticale, però io, nel parlato, utilizzo "_forse che" _anche in forme interrogative non retoriche, oltre che in quelle retoriche, come indicato perfettamente da oh, bice. Esempio:

_Ma perché vuoi andare in albergo e non ti fermi qualche giorno da noi? Forse che non ti piace come cucina mia moglie?

_In questo caso non è una domada retorica (anche se la risposta obbligata è: _ma no figurati!  _). Chi fa la domanda può in effetti porsi questo dubbio. In questo caso sono perfettamente d'accordo con Thime che il _che_ è inutile e ridondante, ma si usa, o almeno io lo uso...


----------



## ohbice

Ma sei piemontese, Chipu?


----------



## Thime

Io, ogni caso, il _"forse che"_ non l'ho mai sentito usare fino a poco tempo fa e quando volevo formulare una frase con sfumatura retorica dicevo: "sarà mica che...", "non sarà mica che..." Questo comunque solo nella lingua parlata.


----------



## chipulukusu

oh said:


> Ma sei piemontese, Chipu?



No, sono nato in Veneto da genitori salernitani del Cilento, avevo nonni negli Stati Uniti e ho una famiglia in Inghilterra...
... però tifo Toro, conta qualcosa?


----------



## dragonseven

Thime said:


> [...] Nel dizionario Hoepli online viene detto che nelle domande retoriche il "forse" ha valore enfatico:
> 
> _enf. Nelle domande retoriche, per rafforzare un'affermazione o una  negazione: credi f. che non sia vero?; non è f. così che andava fatto?
> ‖ rafforz. forse che: f. che sei tu il padrone qui dentro?_[...]


 Ciao Thime, 
personalmente ritengo che l'Hoepli esprima giustamente il concetto. Posso aggiungere che l'enfatico _forse_ e il rafforzativo _forse che _sono parafrasabili con "per caso".

In più, come richiesto in OP, esiste la locuzione avverbiale _forse ché _(letterario _forseché_) con medesimo significato di "forse,  per caso" utilizzato sempre in interrogative retoriche con valore enfatico e intensivo: "_Forseché il vostro sangue non è come il nostro fluido e vermiglio?_" (Parini)


----------



## Thime

Grazie di nuovo a tutti le risposte. 
Dragonseven, quel "per caso" mi ha illuminato!


----------

